# attaching table top with kreg jig. I need help



## 1moe (Sep 20, 2015)

Im tring to secure a table top with pocket holes.
I cant seem to figure out how to set the jig up so the holes are in the right spot. Basicly I need to edge joint from a 6/4 board to the top. 
If I set the k4 jig to 1 1/2" the holes are going to be in the wrong spot.
Thank you.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A simple Google search "attaching a table top with pocket screws" would get you a number of answers.

Here's one, but I think there are better ways of doing this.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=attaching+a+table+top+with+pocket+screws&page=&utm_source=opensearch


----------



## 1moe (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes I did the simple google search, nothing I came across showed how to set the jig up for the correct depth/location for the hole.
The stuff I found was "drill hole" secure top.

Im all for a better way to secure a berch plywood top.


----------



## AZMike (Oct 27, 2012)

Are you making allowances for expansion/contraction of the top? A rigidly mounted table top will split over time.
M
OOPS, I guess it's a plywood top----never mind


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the plywood going to be "inside" the 6/4? if so I cant help. If the top is going to overhang the sides shouldn't be a problem. I would set it for 1 inch , remember that plywood is slightly thinner that stated. Might need to get "plywood" Kreg screws too.
if it is flush sides and top you could use screw blocks as well.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I only have the Kreg R3 Jr. and I can tell you it would work for what you want to do, all you'll need is to know how thick the apron is,then adjust the two tabs on the jig to that thickness and drill two holes every 12 " or so.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Yes I did the simple google search, nothing I came across showed how to set the jig up for the correct depth/location for the hole.
> The stuff I found was "drill hole" secure top.
> 
> Im all for a better way to secure a berch plywood top.
> ...


Have you been to the Kreg jig web site? The site has all kinds of instruction and videos.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

If none of the above helps you, then take a piece of scrap the same size as the piece your drilling into with the jig, make a test bore, then adjust your way to where you want to be. Adjust your depth collar on the bit until the depth of the hole leaves just enough screw protruding, or experiment with different length screws til you get the length right. 6/4 is 1 & 1/2. Sounds like a 2×4 to me. Get drillin'


----------



## 1moe (Sep 20, 2015)

A reply from a kreg rep on an old thread in there forum.

When joining a 2×4 to 3/4"-thick material, you will need to use the 1/2" marking as your Kreg Jig Setting and 1-1/4" pocket-hole screws. I have attached a Kreg Screw/Jig Setting Chart for your reference in the future.

Thank you everyone.


----------

